
Proposed server purchase for GitLab.com - sytse
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/12/11/proposed-server-purchase-for-gitlab-com/?
======
sytse
I'll be here all day to learn from suggestions. I'm hoping for much feedback
so please reference questions with the letter and number: 'Regarding R1'.

------
sytse
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13153031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13153031)

